# Look who just closed on her new house....



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Sugar Bella! She absolutely LOVES it!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so cute. Enjoy your new abode pick lady.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Adorable! She looks like a little princess in there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Darling! Lisi would pee on that white quilt!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Darling! Lisi would pee on that white quilt!


Sugar actually LOVES her quilt! She lounges on it regularly before coming "out" for the day! lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I meant the one under the house, not the one in it. Lisi only pees on white things because she thinks it is a pad!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

That is sooo adorable!!!! She looks so happy too! She is the Cutest!!!!! Love this pic!


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Sugar Bella! She absolutely LOVES it!!
> View attachment 275804
> View attachment 275804





alphagirl said:


> Sugar Bella! She absolutely LOVES it!!
> View attachment 275804
> View attachment 275804


She is so beautiful! Love this house...I may have to get one for Mia.


----------



## ADHesch&Molly2 (Nov 5, 2021)

wkomorow said:


> That is so cute. Enjoy your new abode pick lady.


Adorable! Did you make it? It’s fantastic!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That’s just too cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

ADHesch&Molly2 said:


> Adorable! Did you make it? It’s fantastic!!!


No I was just commenting on how nice it looks.


----------

